# The Magic Hour



## kev mac (28/7/18)

About 3 weeks ago my wife was at her job as a waiter at the fine dining establishment where she works.
A few hours into her shift she felt disoriented and couldn't move her left arm.Coworkers noticed her having a problem and came to her aid,EMS were called and she was given an aspirin while waiting.
LSS,she was transported to the hospital and was kept for 3 days and given batteries of tests.
The good news is she's expected to fully recover,life changes are in order naturally. The doctor told us that because the proper steps were taken during the first "Magic Hour" she'll recover without permanent damage.
To everyone if you or anybody with you displays any signs of a stroke such as:Slurred speach,Drooping mouth,Numbness or inability to move extremities act fast! Give an aspirin and call EMS,don't wait!
Acting fast in the first "Magic Hour" can make a world of difference.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Informative 3


----------



## acorn (28/7/18)

Glad to hear you're wife will have a full recovery and thank you for sharing, well wishes on the recovery road.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/7/18)

So happy she is going to make a full recovery @kev mac must be a stressful time for yourself. The Magic hour is so important.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/7/18)

kev mac said:


> About 3 weeks ago my wife was at her job as a waiter at the fine dining establishment where she works.
> A few hours into her shift she felt disoriented and couldn't move her left arm.Coworkers noticed her having a problem and came to her aid,EMS were called and she was given an aspirin while waiting.
> LSS,she was transported to the hospital and was kept for 3 days and given batteries of tests.
> The good news is she's expected to fully recover,life changes are in order naturally. The doctor told us that because the proper steps were taken during the first "Magic Hour" she'll recover without permanent damage.
> ...



Thanks @kev mac I'll buy Aspirin tomorrow! 

I'm glad to hear that she has recovered, although you said that "life changes are in order".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/18)

Glad to hear that she is OK @kev mac . We should all carry an aspirin pack with us at all times. This could save us or someone else in need.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Thanks @kev mac I'll buy Aspirin tomorrow!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that she has recovered, although you said that "life changes are in order".


Yes most importantly she has to do something I've been preaching for years, Quit Smoking !Though I could never get her to try vapeing .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Glad to hear that she is OK @kev mac . We should all carry an aspirin pack with us at all times. This could save us or someone else in need.
> 
> View attachment 140148


Something so simple saves lives,as I found out about 6 years ago when I had a heart attack which led me to vapeing and this forum,making a positive from a negative.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/18)

Strength to you guys @kev mac 
Hope it all goes ok

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/18)

Good luck @kev mac and wishes for a speedy and full recovery to your wife. The golden hour is a principle that a lot of people don’t know about or don’t believe in. I now have my half a aspirin every day. I don’t even want to know what would have happened if I was still a smoker when I got sick!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (29/7/18)

Thinking of you and yours @kev mac. HRH will have to start vaping now?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Good luck @kev mac and wishes for a speedy and full recovery to your wife. The golden hour is a principle that a lot of people don’t know about or don’t believe in. I now have my half a aspirin every day. I don’t even want to know what would have happened if I was still a smoker when I got sick!


Quick action that "Magic Hour " was highly emphasised by the M.D.s citing that it can be the difference in the quality of life afterwards. Hospitals prioritize stroke symptoms and have separate protocols for them because fast treatment means lessening the chance of permanent paralysis, loss of speech or loss of life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/18)

Andre said:


> Thinking of you and yours @kev mac. HRH will have to start vaping now?


Unfortunately i won't count on it,she's stubborn she is! But as long as she stops she can do it how she pleases .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/7/18)

Sorry to hear the bad news ,but glad your wife survived and glad she'll be OK.
if I am you i would get her a twisp cue with a mount of tobacco pods and a few other flavours or just get the starter pack for now and leave it in her space.for someone transitioning she will catch on to it quick that's if she still want to smoke.
if she can quit on her own then good for her.alot of women can do that after slight trauma.
good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

